# a nice bunch



## nargo (Feb 9, 2013)

I bought these from an collector near me who is thinning out his collection..Hutches,Blobs,Medicines,and a couple inks among others..He let me have them for a dollar each...and i'm going back for more.[]...what do you guys think?


----------



## Bottleworm (Feb 9, 2013)

A DOLLAR EACH ARE YOU KIDDING ME! That is an awesome price to me anyways! Where are they from? Anything really special in there? Good job on stealing those bottles![sm=thumbup.gif] Just wondering is there any Illinois bottles in there?


----------



## epackage (Feb 9, 2013)

I think you did great at $1 a piece, anything from Paterson in the bunch?


----------



## nargo (Feb 9, 2013)

Bottleworm,they are mostly NJ,NY and PA bottles and a US Navy Medical Dept one that is my fav having been in the Navy......epackage,No Paterson ones...alot of Dover..I will keep my eye out for you.


----------



## epackage (Feb 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  nargo
> 
> Bottleworm,they are mostly NJ,NY and PA bottles and a US Navy Medical Dept one that is my fav having been in the Navy......epackage,No Paterson ones...alot of Dover..I will keep my eye out for you.


 Thanks you did real well on the deal, are you a member of njbottles.com, if not you should join us...Jim


----------



## grizz44 (Feb 9, 2013)

Great deal at a buck each. Take all you can get!


----------



## TJSJHART (Feb 10, 2013)

GO BACK GET AS MANEY AT THAT PRICE...RESELLIN JUST ONE YOU MIGHT GET YOUR INVESTMENT BACK .


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Feb 10, 2013)

Great deal, any watertown n.y. in there?


----------



## bombboy (Feb 10, 2013)

Can't beat those prices, way to go. 

 Sent you a pm


----------



## NYCFlasks (Feb 10, 2013)

Sweet.............


----------



## antlerman23 (Feb 10, 2013)

i am prepared to DOUBLE YOUR $$$
 $2 a piece! [][][]
 you scored bigtime!


----------



## nargo (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone..I'm a novice collector and starting to build the collection...I'll post pics of the bottles I have questions soon...


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Feb 13, 2013)

Great deal! If you have any monmouth county bottles especially Belmar I'm interested.

 There are some really nice Dover bottles out there too.


----------



## Roostertodd (Oct 23, 2019)

Hi, I'm new to this too. What Dover, NJ bottles do you have?


----------



## Roostertodd (Feb 6, 2020)

I have some Apgar, Ciardi, Cawley and American Bottling co.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 6, 2020)

that's a old post. not sure those people are even in here anymore?


----------



## photolith (Feb 8, 2020)

Holy crap, I wish I could find someone selling hutches for a buck.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 9, 2020)

He must have a big collection. Dollar a piece! Sure beats digging.


----------



## Screwtop (Feb 9, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> that's a old post. not sure those people are even in here anymore?





I don't understand what's so difficult for new members to see that the posts are all from 7 years ago...


----------

